# Where to buy fuse and holder in London?



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I blew a fuse in my Peters, 10A 250V










So far I haven't been able to find one in town (The source etc). I'm going to try A-1 counterparts as recommended by a colleague. I had the old fuse in it's fuse holder (looks kind of like this










That I thought I wouldn't lose and have now clearly lost! Go me. 

I don't want to drive out of the city to find these parts, but without them I have a very good-looking paperweight in my room. I also might have a tube issue, but I can't make any further diagnostic tests without said fuse parts.

Thanks!!


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Forest City Surplus has a lot of electronic parts and supplies.

Good Luck.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Cheers Mario, I thought of that just after posting. It's on my way home from work so I'll pop in. Turns out it's the incorrect fuse rating on James' site as well. Now he knows so hopefully it'll be updated asap.


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

Believe it or not, you might try the Parts Source or Canadian Tire!

These fuses are sold in the same section as automotive fuses. The size and shape is called 3AG. You already know the amperage is 10 amps.

You could also try to find a 10 A in the appliance section of any hardware store. They are used in most microwaves. They are usually the 3AG size but have a ceramic body to withstand heat. They still will work perfectly fine for you.

There used to be an industrial electronics supplier in London called Simcona. I dunno if they are still alive or if they have a counter. Most electronic stores closed their counter years ago to concentrate exclusively on industrial accounts. Still, it's a possibility.

Wild Bill/Busen Amps


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

I'm going to sugest this electronics store
WELCOME to Neutron Electronics Ltd.

as far as I know, they will ship...

great place just up the road from where I live so I go there a lot.

what they dont have is those nice heavy duty dpdt foot switches...does anyone know where I can get a few?

great source for all kinds of capacitors, resistors and stuff like that.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

A1 on Leathorne Street probably has the parts you want. That's where I found amp fuses that would fit my Ceriatone.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

A1 had the fuses, and I found the fuseholder. Right after James shipped me a new holder and pack of fuses 

I still haven't diagnosed which tube(s) has failed though. Once this work/sleep cycle is done I'll actually spend some time with my gear!


----------

